# need a show of hands please



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I got an idea earlier and wanted to see something...

by a show of hands, how many here glaze with a pole and how many glaze with mudrunner? I have an idea that may help out us "stick" users i'm going to try..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I would have to say pole - mudrunners have never caught on in my neck of the woods - only seen them on a computer screen.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

poles here also. no mudrunners here


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

poles here. My supplier which supplies probably 80% of drywallers in this area says they have sold maybe 2 mud runners total.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

So do you guys that glaze with a pole put the mud in with a corner roller?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

TonyM said:


> So do you guys that glaze with a pole put the mud in with a corner roller?


I also use a pole and load the mud with a compound tube.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Runner for me, Most people will use a pole etc. I wouldnt be without my runner now. Its one of fav tools, Using it is great.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I also use a pole and load the mud with a compound tube.


same as Sir Mudslingr

You can set up a poll if you want, it's kind of easy to do, Think only the starter of the thread can do it:yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

All poles here. I don't know anyone who even owns a mudrunner. I know someone who saw a mudrunner being used. That is the closest to seeing one run that I have been.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Pole.after running roller


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

cool..thx for the input/s

2 buck, don't need a poll really....i've been tinkering with an idea for some time and never really put a lot of thought in to it until I seen some others mentioning what I think is an issue as well..

I don't want to get in to details because it could be a hotcake...type thing...but if I can get a couple made up and get somewhere with it...i can send a few out to have peoples opinions and interests in it....I know this is kind of a chitty thing to bring up and sorry, but i'll know better in maybe a week if it is worth doing


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudrunner video cazna? :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If I can do the dunny brush. I am sure that Caz can do the runner.:whistling2:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Pole.after running roller


Same for me :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> If I can do the dunny brush. I am sure that Caz can do the runner.:whistling2:


Yeah, One day i will have too, Im on smaller jobs and painting for a bit so when i get the chance again i will see what i can do.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Again, there is alot of ways to skin a cat,,,,,and the cat ain't gonna like any of em

I use a runner with a 31/2" head to glaze with.

Use to use a corner-box with a 3" head to glaze with,,,, sold it to Moore,,,,lets see what he does with it,,,LOL.

To this day,,,if its a small job that i don't want to break the pump out on, I'll use the banjo, and a lambs wool roller followed by a pole with a 3" head on it.

I know I'm a drunk and abit less anal than most finishers,,,but I feel like I should use the tool that works the fastest for the job I'm on.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm running both compound tube mud applicator, with glazer on a pole; and recently, MudRunner as well.

Still not sure on the MudRunner.


----------

